# Gaggia Coffee Deluxe: dribbling shenanigans.



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi. I am the Sea Chief. and a nubile- so 'Aloha coffee nuts' I say.

I have a gaggia Coffee Deluxe with a defo excess of water via the brew head, meaning the cups fill too quick/ and general dribblings, particularly so immediately after brew switch off/ pouring a cup: weak expresso.

Can anyone can shed light as to why, and how I can solve? Ive cleaned out the shower head thingy, and also whipped off the adjacent brew valve too to see if it was suspect-seems clean, spring and rubber stopper look fine. Insides all look minty, no leaks in here.

Thanks, chief.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi there. I'm not sure on your knowledge and current skill level, so forgive me if this seems condescending: are you sure there is excess water or is it your technique or your grind being too course? If you turn the machine on does the group head drip? Is this a problem that you have had since having the machine, or none that has just started?


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Seeq.

Knowledge: little so far but learning fast.

Skill level: pretty good/ can fix stuff generally, solder etc etc.

Im pretty sure there's too much water coming through, not so excessively that I cant use it- I can but for a std shot (v fine ground/ tampered properly too) it takes just ~6 secs for a 'normal' shot (rather too fast IMO) so I turn off then whip cup out or the rest will fill with big drips to top in no time.

I recently purchased the gaggia, apparantly only used occasionally/ as seems to be from vv good condition generally, for eg little/ no wear to rubber O ring etc etc. Im certain there are no internal leaks. Did my research for best bang-for-buck s/h machine.


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Could it be thermostat? does anyone know about these? afaict they are replaced fairly regularly (seems design flaw IMO if a £12 part needs replacing now and then). But Ive no idea if my symptoms point twds thermo as Ive never had a gaggia before. I do hear a rapid tick/tick/tick from the lwr 107* thermo area, and unit's ready light on way too quick after only 50secs or so- this is from cold/ cant be right, can it?

If anyone has any help on thermostats, what are the symptoms of one failing.. at the mo Ive not got one expresso shot drinkable from my gaggia. I cant plump for new part without more knowledge. Need help chaps.

Thanks, chief.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Doesnt sound like a thermostat problem to me. As seeq indicates, sounds like grind size, but that belies what you've said. 6 secs sounds like no resistance at all from the grinds in the basket.

I think it would help if you tell us about a few of your variables:

- what grinder you use

- what grinder setting

- what beans

- if none of the above, what bag of ground coffee

- how many grammes of beans/grinds are you using (approx if necessary)

- does your tamper fit the basket perfectly?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Does the portafilter lock in well? How far does it twist to the right when you tighten? It could be that your grouphead gasket needs replacing since its worn or the wrong one!

The Gaggia Coffee does not have a solenoid so it will drip afterwards - get ready to remove the cups after you switch off the brew button.


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, thanks for replies. I tried with every grind size right down to silly finest/ double burr grinding it (ie grind it twice). I tried gentle tamp to firm on each go attempt. Same results each time: water far too fast, coffee weak and bitter. Its unlikely to be the gasket as I removed it & cleaned: vg condition & sits in perfectly, the portafilter locking nice and snugly as it should. Its simply not a technique thing.

So Im rtning the machine as being faulty- seller said 'yes he could never get a good shot from it.. always bitter/ weak' (v odd replies from him).

Thanks anyway folks- chief.


----------

